# Electronics calculator



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

I've written simple server scripts in Python for a few years, but until recently I've never had the need to create anything with a GUI. Since I've never done it before, I felt the need to practice a bit before diving into the big work project I have pending. I figured if I was going to spend the time practicing, I might as well try and make something at least kind of useful.

I've written an application that includes a LED resistor calculator, a series/parallel LED calculator, a LED mcd to lumen converter, a resistor color band calculator, an Ohm's Law calculator, and a Wattage calculator. (whew...)

I have a Windows installer package here, and an OSX app here. The OSX version is Intel only.

Not sure if anyone will find it useful, but feel free to download it and give it a try. (These are on a test server at my office now, so if it gets busy I'll have to pull them down. Anybody know of good free file hosting?)


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Hpropman's post about using a LED resistor calculator (great post, btw) reminded me that I'd moved these files to Dropbox. The Windows installer is here, and the OSX file is here.
These are a little rough around the edges, but they're functional.
(Nobody's responded to this yet, but I figure somebody might find these useful...)


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

Thanks for the effort. I'm amazingly ignorant about this kind of stuff. Thanks for letting me borrow your brain.
Wayn


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Aquayne said:


> Thanks for letting me borrow your brain.
> Wayn


No problem - I seldom use it...


----------

